# Need recomendation for a light read



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

If you're into fantasy I would suggest Piers Anthony's A Spell for Chameleon











Very light, full of puns young-adultish sort of reading.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If you like mysteries, or more like comedic/bounty hunter, you can't miss with Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series. You can get the first three books all in one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a good read, filled with humor, love, goodwill and is beautifully written. I read it in 2 days.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations.  It looks like I might be finding some new answers.  Sci Fi and Mysteries are two of my favorite genres and A Red Bird Christmas looks great.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. It looks like I might be finding some new answers. Sci Fi and Mysteries are two of my favorite genres and A Red Bird Christmas looks great.


Enjoy and let us know what you think when you finish.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two of the books that are currently free, *Free Range Chickens* by Simon Rich and *The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death* by Laurie Notaro are supposed to be funny. I haven't read either one but at a price of $0.00, if you don't like them, you haven't lost anything.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You may have already read this one (it's on the bargain book thread), but _Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married_ by Marian Keyes is only $0.24, has 4 stars, and sounds like it would fit the bill for light reading.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> You may have already read this one (it's on the bargain book thread), but _Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married_ by Marian Keyes is only $0.24, has 4 stars, and sounds like it would fit the bill for light reading.


Marion Keyes has written several of these novels, all based on the same group of sisters. They are fun reads.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Ahem. [Scuffs the dirt]. Since sci-fi is one of your genres, might I suggest Distant Cousin? OK, I wrote it, but quite a few members here have enjoyed it. You could try the sample for nothing. It's going to be a bookklub item early next year, I hear. You could ask other members, too. Linda Cannon-Mott liked it.

For that matter, In Her Name, by KreelanWarrior, also a member, comes well recommended.

Both are light, though I think his is heavier than mine, at least in dtb form.

Just a thought.

/////Al aka BrassMan


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Ahem. [Scuffs the dirt]. Since sci-fi is one of your genres, might I suggest Distant Cousin? OK, I wrote it, but quite a few members here have enjoyed it. You could try the sample for nothing. It's going to be a bookklub item early next year, I hear. You could ask other members, too. Linda Cannon-Mott liked it.
> 
> For that matter, In Her Name, by KreelanWarrior, also a member, comes well recommended.
> 
> ...


Liked it, I loved it. It was a 5 star read for me and I can't wait to read KW's. Both of these guys have graciously agreed to lead bookklubs on their books. We are very excited! KW's starts in Feb and Al's in Mar. Join us!

Links to both books are in *The Book Corner/ Bookclub Thread.*


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Read this. 









It's only $2.50 and is the first of a hilarious series.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've posted this before in another thread, but it fits here too. Even though it's a true story, it's also an extremely fun, light read.

*Catch Me If You Can
By Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding*











*Price:* $2.95

*Description:* In the space of five years, Frank Abagnale passed $2.5 million in fraudulent checks in every state and 26 foreign countries. He did it by pioneering implausible and brazen scams, such as impersonating a Pan Am pilot (puddle jumping around the world in the cockpit, even taking over the controls). He also played the role of a pediatrician and faked his way into the position of temporary resident supervisor at a hospital in Georgia. Posing as a lawyer, he conned his way into a position in a state attorney general's office, and he taught a semester of college-level sociology with a purloined degree from Columbia University.

The kicker is, he was actually a teenage high school dropout. Now an authority on counterfeiting and secure documents, Abagnale tells of his years of impersonations, swindles, and felonies with humor and the kind of confidence that enabled him to pull off his poseur performances. "Modesty is not one of my virtues. At the time, virtue was not one of my virtues," he writes.

*Review Excerpt:* I really enjoyed the movie, but I did not believe any of it. How could a 16 year old pull off all these scams posing successfully as an airline pilot, lawyer, doctor, and FBI agent. Only in Hollywood! I had to read the book to uncover the truth. To my amazement, almost nothing in the movie was dramatized. Frank Abagnale did it all. And, this even includes the acrobatic escape from a commercial plane as it lands.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like I've got some great reading ahead of me.  All these recommendations look great.  Thank you all for your suggestions.  I've started looking through the samples I've downloaded - I can't wait to get started. Thank you


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> If you're into fantasy I would suggest Piers Anthony's A Spell for Chameleon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love his Xanthe series!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

> Need recomendation for a light read


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.  Definately light and fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. Definately light and fun.


Never heard of it.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Had one too many of those "gold bars wrapped in a slice of lemon" drinks huh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Had one too many of those "gold bars wrapped in a slice of lemon" drinks huh?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A129296

Care to guess who wrote that?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll have to try that.  I'll have to give you my recipe for yukkas sometime.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Holy mother of a-Godlike-substance! There were people responding to me four years after I quit posting there! 

You should check out some of my stuff there, though. Fragments of it were hilarious.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A128747


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Duh, Jim.  If you're going to post something like the intelligent person's guide to changing a lightbulb, you should at least put the directions on how to use a toothpick out here.

Honestly.

Also, to stay in topic, I recommend Lamb by Christopher Moore.  Good book for this time of year.

~robin


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A129296
> 
> Care to guess who wrote that?


Ummm, that just reads dangerous!

Off topic story: A few*cough* years ago when I was in college a bunch of us went to a karaoke bar. No, I did not sing for everyone's sake. Our professor arrived after some of us had ordered drinks and asked what everyone was having. Beer and margaritas for nearly everyone else and then I answered Long Island Iced Tea. His response was, "Well at least someones having a sensible drink."


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Duh, Jim. If you're going to post something like the intelligent person's guide to changing a lightbulb, you should at least put the directions on how to use a toothpick out here.
> 
> Honestly.
> 
> ...


Did you click the link?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd add the Hamish Macbeth series by M.C. Beaton as a recommendation for light reading. I just bought one of the few that I haven't read yet in Kindle version, and it's 2nd or 3rd in my queue. I've enjoyed all of them (the latest in the series was just published for the Kindle, not all are in that format yet). Hamish Macbeth was made into a tolerable BBC series a few years ago that didn't bear much resemblance to the books.











The author has another series about a character named Agatha Raisin (which I don't care for, although it's fairly popular).

I would also recommend Rhys Bowen's _Constable Evans_ series, most of which seem to be Kindelized.

Mike


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Did you click the link?


You can't drink that and then use a toothpick!!!!!!

Although, I think I did just find what's for dinner.

~robin


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

marianner said:


> You may have already read this one (it's on the bargain book thread), but _Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married_ by Marian Keyes is only $0.24, has 4 stars, and sounds like it would fit the bill for light reading.


Even though I wasn't the one asking - thank you - I love Marion Keyes! Rachel's Holiday was really good.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be persnickety  but when I was checking this one out, I discovered it's actually the second in the series. The first was Burglars Can't Be Choosers, which is also on Kindle, for only $2.95.











See the lists at http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/b/lawrence-block/ and http://www.lawrenceblock.com/books_rhodenbarr.htm (where the author says they could really be read in any order).  Looks like all of the books in the series are available on Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Not to be persnickety...


Isn't that a city in upstate New York?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Isn't that a city in upstate New York?


Probably. Being a Texan, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Robin:  I mean, click the image link on the "Changing a light bulb" post.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Not to be persnickety  but when I was checking this one out, I discovered it's actually the second in the series. The first was Burglars Can't Be Choosers, which is also on Kindle, for only $2.95.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only read what appears to be the latest in the series - Burglar on the Prowl - and I found it to be excellent. Glad you all reminded me of these books.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Since it is not available for the Kindle yet, I clicked on it for you BJ....


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I second robin's reccomendation of Lamb, it was one of the first books I read on my Kindle and it was laugh out loud funny. As for Free Range Chickens and Flaming Tantrum of Death (the two free books) I really enjoyed Free Range Chickens, but it is short. Flaming Tantrum of Death was not as funny, but it had its moments. All of these are light, easy reads. Nothing serious to think about.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Not to be persnickety  but when I was checking this one out, I discovered it's actually the second in the series. The first was Burglars Can't Be Choosers, which is also on Kindle, for only $2.95.


Both have gone back up - #1 is 5.59 and #2 is now 6.00


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Not to be persnickety  but when I was checking this one out, I discovered it's actually the second in the series. The first was Burglars Can't Be Choosers, which is also on Kindle, for only $2.95.


Sorry, I was just looking at them on the bookshelf, too lazy to pick one up and look. He's right though, it really doesn't matter what order you read them in.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres a light read:











I enjoy the Monk TV series, and these books (5 or 6 or them, all available on the Kindle, I believe) are written by one of the main writers for the show. If anything, the Monk of these books is a bit more extreme than the character on the TV show. The books are stand-alone and are not taken from the TV show.

Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Heres a light read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Monk!! He makes me feel normal!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I love Monk!! He makes me feel normal!


In _Galaxy Quest_, when the Thermians are showing Tech Sgt. Chen (Tony Shaloub) through Engineering, he remarks, "It's very tidy." A sign of Monk to come.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Monk is my hero. My dining room table and chairs are almost exactly like his. Jim often compares me to him. Not so much the fear stuff, but I do like things even.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> In _Galaxy Quest_, when the Thermians are showing Tech Sgt. Chen (Tony Shaloub) through Engineering, he remarks, "It's very tidy." A sign of Monk to come.


You need to get out out more.  

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Monk is my hero. My dining room table and chairs are almost exactly like his. Jim often compares me to him. Not so much the fear stuff, but I do like things even.


But you mixed the milk with the orange juice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But you mixed the milk with the orange juice!


Yeah, but now they're even.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> You need to get out out more.
> 
> Mike


The world has never been ready for me. My lifestyle is lethal and may cause global thermonuclear war.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Heres a light read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for recommending this, BTW.

I didn't actually get the one you linked to though.

I got this instead:











At $3.78, it was the cheapest one AND it features Sharona Fleming. I honestly stopped watching the show after they fired her. I still have no idea why they did that. In any case, she returns in the book, and... Well, I won't spoil it.

NOTE: There are a few instances of words joined together likethis, but the formatting is perfect otherwise.

This isn't high literature, obviously - but if you like the show, I recommend it wholeheartedly. I read it in one sitting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

As I recall, Bitty Schram chose to leave over a contract dispute.  She wasn't fired.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> As I recall, Bitty Schram chose to leave over a contract dispute. She wasn't fired.


Yeah, but it was also said that they wanted to go in a "different creative direction," which didn't include her.

Either way, it sucks that she left the show.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

CS said:


> I've posted this before in another thread, but it fits here too. Even though it's a true story, it's also an extremely fun, light read.
> 
> *Catch Me If You Can
> By Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding*
> ...


I read it as a DTB and now have it on my Kindle to share with my sister. So much more in the book than the movie. It's one I'll reread after awhile. A good fun read.


----------

